# replacing R22 by R410A



## Legacyairsystem (Jan 6, 2012)

*Legacy*

you cant use 410 in a 22 set-uo, your compressor will be across the road in minutes,,,,,,,,,, r-22 in a hot day has 160 head pressure, 410a runs 350 plus, total different systems and not designed to swap (never), cheers Legacy


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

The compressor will not handle 410-A so the outside unit will need replacing, the lineset can be flushed and cleaned and used size permitting. The evaporator may or may no be able to be used. Need the model and serial number and it may have a sticker somewhere on it which states r-22/410-A compatible but you'll need a new metering device even if so.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

mika1912 said:


> can i just replace the R22 in my heatpump by R410A, with out replacing any equipement(condensor or evaporator),just clean all the system from remining oil and minerals....or whats the easy way and cheapest way to go from r22 to r410 by keeping my system.
> thinks


you cant...........EVERYTHING must be replaced


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You can flush linesets which should save in the range of a grand, don't let anyone tell you different. Again, size permitting.

The furnace (thus blower) can remain as well.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Many newer evaporators are built 22 and 410-A compatible. Question remains, do you have a 410-A compatible evaporator coil? If so it certainly can be used, with a flush and clean and again, a new 410-A refrigerant metering device.

There are always variables to consider before anything can be set in stone.

When you do purchase a new outside unit is the seer rating going to be higher and by how much? To accomodate that higher seer equipment you may need a new coil regardless.

Things of that nature.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Doc Holliday said:


> You can flush linesets which should save in the range of a grand, don't let anyone tell you different. Again, size permitting.
> 
> The furnace (thus blower) can remain as well.


A fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## sleepyg (Dec 30, 2011)

You can flush the line sets, replace the outdoor unit and the indoor coil for use with 410, but if you only need to replace the outdoor unit you can get condensers with nitrogen charges and use 22 back.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

there is no need to switch to r410 as r22 will be available until those units run out of useful life. there are dry charged AC condensors that can use r22 but I am not sure they have dry charged heatpump condensors.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Now that you have the answers I'd like to know why you wanted to put 410A in a 22 system?


----------



## sleepyg (Dec 30, 2011)

yuri said:


> there is no need to switch to r410 as r22 will be available until those units run out of useful life. there are dry charged AC condensors that can use r22 but I am not sure they have dry charged heatpump condensors.


Yes they do have dry charged heat pump units, you do have to install a txv to make them operate correctly.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The shell of an R22 compressor is not made thick enough to use R410A. It would probably blow apart. 
The metering device would be the wrong size also.

There is no reason to go to R410A, if your current R22 system is working ok.

Please tell us why you want to convert your current R22 system to R410A.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

harleyrider said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted


Got lots and lots of R410A units installed using the old line set. And no problems with them. 


Have to change line set is just a myth.


----------



## chshininc (Jan 7, 2012)

*hvac*

stay with R22 system, R410A is not much better than R22 System:whistling2:


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

I like 410a systems and think they have more to offer than 22. Why don't you think so? Did you have a hard time making the change to 410a?


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

chshininc said:


> stay with R22 system, R410A is not much better than R22 System:whistling2:


I like 410a systems and think they have more to offer than 22. Why don't you think so? Did you have a hard time making the change to 410a?


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

chshininc said:


> stay with R22 system, R410A is not much better than R22 System:whistling2:


 wow.......really?:no:


----------



## chshininc (Jan 7, 2012)

If nothing wrong with current system why bother now if ready for replacement yes I go ahead with 410a system with higher seer rating


----------



## brandonmcginnis (Feb 14, 2010)

How is R-410A better? R-22 and all of it's associated equipment is still readily available at a reasonable price. 

410 operates at higher pressures, and uses more refrigerant than 22. Are you saying 410 is more efficient? Better because it's new? What exactly do you mean?

An end user will never know the difference. There is no need to replace an entire system if it needs repair and recharge with 22.

If replacement of the entire outdoor unit is necessary, the "dry" 22 compatible condensors are quite competitively priced, when you factor in using the existing coil or air handler.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

brandonmcginnis said:


> How is R-410A better? R-22 and all of it's associated equipment is still readily available at a reasonable price.
> 
> 410 operates at higher pressures, and uses more refrigerant than 22. Are you saying 410 is more efficient? Better because it's new? What exactly do you mean?
> 
> ...


Don't believe any dry R22 units made have an AHRI listing. And many just put on what ever brand thy can get the cheapest. So the customer loses in the end, by having a lower efficiency system.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

BT, I've heard that 410-A has a harder time with heat transfer. Just a tech in the field and I were chit chatting one day, it's what he said. True? Any truth to the rumor?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Doc Holliday said:


> BT, I've heard that 410-A has a harder time with heat transfer. Just a tech in the field and I were chit chatting one day, it's what he said. True? Any truth to the rumor?


No, it doesn't. Pound for pound its more efficient at then R22. Until ambient temps go above 135°F, then it loses capacity quickly, much quicker then R22 does.

look at the Mollier charts/curves for both refrigerants.


----------

